# Post your speed traps....haha.



## Guest (Sep 29, 2006)

Just kidding. My friend told me about this today.

This is what they have under laws on speed traps in MA:

_"An instantaneous speed measurement is not sufficient for a speeding conviction when no speed limit is posted. If there is no posted limit, one must exceed the *30 MPH* for *1/8 mile* in a "thickly settled or business district", or exceed *40* or *50* for *1/4 mile* elsewhere, to be considered speeding."_

Is that true??? Sounds like something someone just decided to make up one day.

here is the site if you want to explore yourself. http://www.speedtrap.org/


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

Ask daddy, he's the bestist cop in the whole wide world!


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

lol.. Use some intelligence.. check out who writes it (NRA) and what their position speedtraps are... then read the side bar about fighting a ticket. 

Funny story though.. once clocked someone 85 in a 55... might not be exact. Kid shows up to his hearing and had it reduced to 150 bucks... appeal. 
Shows up to court with about 5 pages of printouts from that site. All 'testimonies' from people who beat their tickets. LOL 
"Uh, judge.. this ticket is not legal because I didn't sign the ticket, I was pulled over before a posted speed limit sign, the cruiser had no lights on, it says LIDAR and esitmated how can it be both...' and a bunch more. 
I'm like.. 85 at whatever distance it was.. lidar. Can I go?
Judge gave that 'thanks for wasting my time' look to the kid and found him responsible for the original amount.

the best way to beat a speeding ticket is to slow down.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2006)

it looked like everything on that site was BS. my friend is trying to tell me all these stories about speed traps and I am like what in the hell ever gave you that idea. He's like oh its on this site speedtrap.org it tells you everything.

i don't worry about speed traps b/c i don't speed, but this kid here is telling me stories where he tells me he's doing a certain speed like its normal when I know he's doing at least 10 MPH over the speed limit. You just don't do 60 in a 40.

and yea, that story was pretty funny.

I love this one:
"_The worst kind of speed trap is the one that is set up to deliberately entrap motorists and extort money for the benefit of police agencies or local governments."_

Last time I checked, the police can't force someone to speed, unless they have some magical superpowers or something.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

I run a speed trap in front of your mom's house ALL THE TIME, kid.

;-)

On another note, you will find your answer here...

http://www.mass.gov/legis/laws/mgl/gl-90-toc.htm


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

speed kills.... and buys new police vehicles...


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

Gil said:


> speed kills.... and buys new police vehicles...


:L::L::L:


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

*"Does the officer have to show me the radar/laser reading?*
_This is not required in most jurisdictions. Also, whether the officer allows you to see the speed reading has virtually no bearing on your case. Officers can lock on radar readings and leave them on to display to any hapless victim, even though it was not their vehicle that registered the displayed speed._ "
___________
_"Let the officer use the ticket to describe the violation, location, and identification of your vehicle (they all do). After he/he has sufficiently buried him/herself with perjured testimony, you can document the errors and any legitimate court will dismiss the charges."_

More BS from their website. I love it. Violators are the victims, and once again Police are liers. HAHAHA...Whackers. 
I made some posts on different sections of their website, but I think they screen them first, which means they will probably be deleted.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Speed does not kill...inappropriate speed kills. Penske is still alive, as is Andretti and Shelby...Barney Oldfield lived regardless of the fact that he drove a Stanley Steamer at 155 mph around the Brickyard. Michael Schumacher is still racing Formula One for Ferrari, last I knew.

To beat a "dead horse": VASCAR solves all ones speeding problems. It's not detectable, does not expose one to harmful electromagnetic radiation, and works in a variety of scenarios with no 'special' options: stationary, oncoming traffic, traffic ahead, traffic approaching from behind, "T" intersection...et cetera.

I only ever lost ONE: the judge admitted she was stupid, NR. I wrote close to one thousand tickets with the VASCAR...one was adjudicated NR. 

The only downside to VASCAR is that the operator of the system must be able to convert from "fps" (feet per second) to "mph" ( miles per hour): multiply or divide by 1.466. CLUE: fps number quantity is greater than mph number quantity: the fps number is BIGGER.


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

dcs2244 said:


> I only ever lost ONE: the judge admitted she was stupid, NR.


Damn, its about time they admit it! 
Let me guess; the whole v=d/t... because when you get 3 letters it becomes real difficult 
VASCAR is great, I wish I had it.. but whatcha gonna do.
As far a detectability.. you'll detect my LIDAR about 3 seconds _after_ I have your speed :twisted: Sorry all of you who buy blockers, jammers, detectors, coat your car with aluminium foil (ok, ive never see that!).. I've met plenty of people who can attest that they dont work effectively.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

have any of u seen the myth busters when they test all those myths to bock radar/lidar? it was funnyas hell!


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

EOD1 said:


> have any of u seen the myth busters when they test all those myths to bock radar/lidar? it was funnyas hell!











*Episode 18: Beat the Radar Detector
*Jamie and Adam look into the myth about the construction worker who, while holding a piece of plywood, is blown from his building by a gust of wind and falls several stories, only to be swept back onto a lower floor. Then the crew tests several speed-radar-busting tricks, including hanging a disco ball from the rearview mirror, covering the car entirely with aluminum foil, and painting the car with flat black paint to scatter the radar's laser beams.
_premiere: Oct. 13, 2004_


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

I went on one of those anti cop websites and told them what I thought about them, but they banned me so I dont know what there responses were.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2006)

209 said:


> *Episode 18: Beat the Radar Detector*
> Jamie and Adam look into the myth about the construction worker who, while holding a piece of plywood, is blown from his building by a gust of wind and falls several stories, only to be swept back onto a lower floor. Then the crew tests several speed-radar-busting tricks, including hanging a disco ball from the rearview mirror, covering the car entirely with aluminum foil, and painting the car with flat black paint to scatter the radar's laser beams.
> _premiere: Oct. 13, 2004_


What channel is that on?



andy0921 said:


> I went on one of those anti cop websites and told them what I thought about them, but they banned me so I dont know what there responses were.


:L:


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

andy0921 said:


> I went on one of those anti cop websites and told them what I thought about them, but they banned me so I dont know what there responses were.


Andy, I just can't imagine anyone banning such a quite, unassuming fellow as yourself! Maybe if they had seen your contributions to the now defunct "hot babes" thread, they would have had second thoughts about banning you.

But then again, maybe they are just puling fecal fanciers who experienced too much gratification during the anal stage of developement...

Probably the latter.:-D


----------



## benike84 (Apr 11, 2006)

discovery channel (39 if you have cable)


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

dcs2244 said:


> Andy, I just can't imagine anyone banning such a quite, unassuming fellow as yourself! Maybe if they had seen your contributions to the now defunct "hot babes" thread, they would have had second thoughts about banning you.
> 
> But then again, maybe they are just puling fecal fanciers who experienced too much gratification during the anal stage of developement...
> 
> Probably the latter.:-D


Yes those were some good contributions! But, there were no assumptions about the people I told off, all you had to do was read there post. Perhaps they are the ones who make assumptions. They think we all abuse are powers,beat people, think we think all minorities are bad, and arrest people to ruin there days, the forums were endless. I told them that when they get jumped or shot, that one of the "pigs" or "idiot bacon" as they called them show up to the scene, and trust me that was just a small small portion of what I said. But my point being I was not making any assumptions they all were gang bangers, drug dealers, child molesters, and any other type of criminal under the sun (they stated what kind of criminal they were in there profile). Some people on here think im disrespectful or cold hearted because I state how I feel about these child molesters and every other screwed up criminal that we constantly read about on here. The truth is I am all about respect and integrity for people,that is why I get so worked up about these douche bags. I am a firm believer of "treat other people, how you want to be treated"
</IMG></IMG></IMG>


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

andy0921 said:


> They think we all abuse are powers,beat people, think we think all minorities are bad, and arrest people to ruin there days, the forums were endless.
> </IMG></IMG></IMG>


Well...yeah. But what was their point?:twisted:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

djgj200 said:


> it looked like everything on that site was BS. my friend is trying to tell me all these stories about speed traps and I am like what in the hell ever gave you that idea. *He's like oh* its on this site speedtrap.org it tells you everything.


Was he really like, "oh?"

I was just wondering... is this the same friend that told you about "crashing the amber?" :roll:


----------

